# Well, it only took this Harpy what... 2 months to reply to me?



## replicant_argent (May 13, 2006)

Dear Peter:

Thank you for contacting my office with your thoughts and concerns about the federal cigar tax. I appreciate hearing from you.

As you know, when the U.S. Senate passed H.R. 976, the State Children’s Health Insurance Program reauthorization, it included a provision that would increase the tax on small and large cigars in proportion with their current prices.

I strongly believe that our children, and in particular the 9.2 million children currently uninsured, deserve every chance to succeed, and the Children’s Health Insurance Program helps ensure that they will have access to health insurance and a better future. Although I had concerns about increasing the tobacco tax, I felt it was important to help pay for health coverage for our children.

Again, I thank you for taking the time to contact me on this important matter. Please do not hesitate to do so again in the future.

Sincerely,

Amy Klobuchar
United States Senator





This broad makes me want to vomit every time I see her open her "entitlement priveleged" pie hole. A canned response after the fact. Beautiful.


----------



## JaKaAch (Sep 17, 2006)

replicant_argent said:


> This broad makes me want to vomit every time I see her open her "entitlement priveleged" pie hole. A canned response after the fact. Beautiful.


Was this a letter or a email?
I think you ought to reply back to her office with her responce and your answer attached to the bottom. Then see what kind of answer you get then. I bet it won't take 2 month this time.

Might want to take out term broad..maybe not.


----------



## replicant_argent (May 13, 2006)

JaKaAch said:


> Was this a letter or a email?
> I think you ought to reply back to her office with her responce and your answer attached to the bottom. Then see what kind of answer you get then. I bet it won't take 2 month this time.
> 
> Might want to take out term broad..maybe not.


E mail.

Doesn't matter. You can't change the mind of these socialist assholes.

I hate this state sometimes. Then again, there are morons everywhere, why don't I just "let it go" and be at peace with my revulsion?


----------



## Corona Gigante-cl (Sep 8, 2005)

replicant_argent said:


> I hate this state sometimes. Then again, there are morons everywhere, why don't I just "let it go" and be at peace with my revulsion?


:tpd: I sometimes wonder that.


----------



## SmokeyJoe (Oct 3, 2006)

replicant_argent said:


> This broad makes me want to vomit every time I see her open her "entitlement priveleged" pie hole. A canned response after the fact. Beautiful.


Well said... makes you feel all warm and fuzzy, don't it? :ss


----------



## replicant_argent (May 13, 2006)

Corona Gigante said:


> :tpd: I sometimes wonder that.


Because if I didn't, Holier-than-thou socialist pricks would think they have achieved some level of smarmy, smug satisfaction.


----------



## jmcrawf1 (May 2, 2007)

replicant_argent said:


> Because if I didn't, Holier-than-thou socialist pricks would think they have achieved some level of smarmy, smug satisfaction.


Keep fighting the good fight Petey 

Just don't tell your wife, she scares me :r


----------



## Spect (Sep 19, 2007)

If Hillary gets elected the US will become some sort of quasi-democratic socialist republic. She'll quell all uprisings with an army of robot's who look like Rosie O'Donnell. Political prisoners will be given the most inhumane punishment conceivable, being forced to watch Opera 24/7.


----------



## Darrell (Aug 12, 2007)

She sucks, so does Barbera Boxer. Screw both of those broads.


----------



## Balmoral210 (Sep 13, 2007)

They all swear its NOT socialism..

All they're doing is taking everyone's money and distributing it evenly... 

^^^^That doesn't sound a bit like socialism does it??

And to throw off all the people with brains...they tell us that they're doing it for the children. Too bad they don't get us all brainwashed > :ss


----------



## kjjm4 (May 8, 2007)

Actually, it sounds more like theft than socialism.


----------



## JaKaAch (Sep 17, 2006)

Balmoral210 said:


> They all swear its NOT socialism..
> 
> All they're doing is taking everyone's money and distributing it evenly...
> 
> ...


The new code word: Shared Responsibility


----------



## Balmoral210 (Sep 13, 2007)

kjjm4 said:


> Actually, it sounds more like theft than socialism.


Yeah good point.

JaKaAch...

My motto is:
Smells like :BS...looks like :BS...must be :BS:BS.

They will always try to fancy it up so it sounds better. Basically comes down to: you don't work...I do...Heres my money.

(Note: granted some people need to be helped...but good lord...they aren't 23 year old "kids" with family income up to $83,000 a year.)


----------



## BigFrankMD (Aug 31, 2007)

I'm getting tired of people hiding behind kids to push bullshit legislation.


----------



## burninator (Jul 11, 2006)

"Although I had concerns about how increasing the tobacco tax would affect my re-election, I felt it was important to buy off a larger block of voters with wealth redistribution."


----------



## SUOrangeGuy (Feb 22, 2006)

The Bull$shit of that response is that shes not paying for child health care. Shes making tobacco users pay for it. Hypocrite!


----------



## gromit (Jul 26, 2007)

Spect said:


> Political prisoners will be given the most inhumane punishment conceivable, being forced to watch Opera 24/7.


Opera wouldn't be too bad if I could specify Wagner...Now OPRAH would be a horrible fate. :hn


----------



## Spect (Sep 19, 2007)

gromit said:


> Opera wouldn't be too bad if I could specify Wagner...Now OPRAH would be a horrible fate. :hn


Doh! I had Oprah and the spell checker ate it!


----------



## The Pict (Jan 6, 2007)

Darrell said:


> She sucks, so does Barbera Boxer. Screw both of those broads.


Please don't fail to add in the delightful Ms. Feinstein to the mix. My chat with her office on this very subject was highly enjoyable. Assuming that you like to chat with people that can't wait to hang up on you.


----------

